# Bumper removal 1990 kontiki 640/6



## 115612 (Aug 16, 2008)

:?Does anyone know how to remove the front bumper on a 1990 swift
Kontiki 640/6 I have removed the nuts&bolts under the radiator which
loosened the bumper .but i see a square lug either side ? how do i free
these so I can remove the bumper.
I would be grateful for any help.
Thank you.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I think that the two square blocks at either side are locating lugs and the bumper should slide out of them.

Regards Dave


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

brewi said:


> :?Does anyone know how to remove the front bumper on a 1990 swift
> Kontiki 640/6 I have removed the nuts&bolts under the radiator which
> loosened the bumper .but i see a square lug either side ? how do i free
> these so I can remove the bumper.
> ...


If you dont manage it this weekend send a PM on Monday and I will see if I can get some technical help for you.Peter.


----------

